# store closing sale, every things must go, Starting from $1



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...gs-must-go-Starting-from-1-W0QQAdIdZ425910127

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

I came from the shop this afternoon. Wasn't great. All he really has left are ZOA colonies. If you want zoas for 25 hoit him up. Personally it was a waste of gas for me. 

Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, I know that store. It's in Vaughan Mills. I went there once looking for live rock, and didn't find anything worthwhile.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

solarz said:


> Hey, I know that store. It's in Vaughan Mills. I went there once looking for live rock, and didn't find anything worthwhile.


Near Vaughn mills.

The store name is East West marine. The guy running it is formerly an owner of Indoor Jungle. Quick search will get you more info.....

Store never was "OMG" amazing. But like any other store, gems can be found! I used to work up that way, and was there every second to third day on my lunch. Found some good deals here and there.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

going there at 10:30. Will post update

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very good prices for zoas colonies $25 for all sizes. they have huge ones also for 25.
A lot of the FW bulbs , filters and additives.
used LED modules for 100. Make sense to go in my opinion, but try to make it today.
many people are coming

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> very good prices for zoas colonies $25 for all sizes. they have huge ones also for 25.
> A lot of the FW bulbs , filters and additives.
> used LED modules for 100. Make sense to go in my opinion, but try to make it today.
> many people are coming


Was that you wearing a grey jacket? I heard some Russian accent in the store lol.

Well ya the zoa colonies were decent size. But EVERYTHING was infested with aptasia.

The used powerheads were all missing parts.

Box of heaters, didn't ask the price of them.

Check the expiry dates of all meds there. They are in what looked like a styrofoam cooler underneath the shelf with the dry goods I saw some stuff that was out of date Jan 1st of this year.



> used LED modules for 100


They told me $125.00. Jerks  They were 1 watt LED's, the had a few there against the wall lighting up the dry goods and a few under the grag tank hood.

Some of the stuff was more expensive than big als even though they were "clearance prices"

A couple of used skimmers as well.


----------

